# Medicated feed



## IslandBranch (Oct 14, 2013)

I've never used medicated feed because I'm philosophically opposed to adding unnecessary antibiotics or other medications. I've never had a problem with coccidia, but I'm wondering if I'm stupid not using medicated feed at least for my babies? It seems like all the feeds designed for kids are medicated.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I keep it on hand for the times when they just need a little boost or when they have a cold. I never thought of using it till I had a new sickly looking goat then I fed her it and after a few days she was looking and feeling so much better


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't use it for anyone but my bucks.. And the only reason my bucks are on it (a small amount mixed in with BOSS, Alfalfa pellets, and oats & barely) is because it is the only feed I could find that I trust that has AC in it.. My kids eat the same as my does, (which is not medicated).. I do however raise my kids on a cocci prevention... They are all treated with Sulmet three or four times as kids... They get their last does right before leaving to their new home.. The stress of moving can make them more susceptible to it... I haven't had any problems with cocci.. But I know people who have lost a lot of kids to it... So I don't like to take chances...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't use it but also don't have a bad coccidia problem on my land. For people who have problems with coccidia in kids, it is needed


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is Ok to use it for growing kids. They have to though, be fed the proper amount each, in order to try to help prevent cocci. But it isn't a guarantee.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I believe the same as you do about media. But I had a crap kid crop last year and think cocci was the issue. If I were to only have a few kids a year I might do the prevention idea and only treat every 3 weeks but I have 64 bred does and those kids learn fast that what your putting down them is nasty. So my plan this year is to go ahead and treat at 3 weeks since they are just nibble grain and don't run that fast lol but have the medicated feed in their creep feeder. As a plan that might get changed but seems the best for me.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Now that I know I can feed rumensin to my does, I'm going to be changing my feeding a bit this year, and starting the kids on coccidiostats a couple of weeks prior to weaning.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

IslandBranch said:


> I've never used medicated feed because I'm philosophically opposed to adding unnecessary antibiotics or other medications. I've never had a problem with coccidia, but I'm wondering if I'm stupid not using medicated feed at least for my babies? It seems like all the feeds designed for kids are medicated.


I don't believe in feeding medicated feed just because, either. Cocci can severely knock a kid down or kill them in a short period of time and, if I can prevent it from happening in the first place, then it makes sense to do it. It is cheaper and easier to prevent disease and illness than to have to treat for it. ;-)


----------



## IslandBranch (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks! Those are very helpful replies. I think I'll look into using either a preventative or medicated feed. Maybe I've been lulled into a false sense of security because I've never had a kid with diarrhea. I have had a couple of puny kids, and eventually lost one to listeriosis. I'm wondering now if giving coccidia preventatives might help with their overall hardiness and disease resistance.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I've had good luck with rumensin (monensin) medicated feed. 
I feed it to everything. Read this link for a second. It likely does
more than just prevent coccidia in goats.
http://www.drugs.com/pro/rumensin.html


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cocci doesn't always show scouring, it does show stunted growth in kids, as they grow to adults. I found out the hard way, before I knew cocci didn't always show scouring, the kids didn't have scours but looked a bit small, I did worm them, so I just thought, it was a slower growth issue with their size. 
When I did finally find out, it was already too late and I do have a stunted doe, because of it, but man, she gives really nice babies. 

I now feed the kids coccidiostat feed, sometimes I don't, if the store doesn't have it, but, I also do a cocci preventative now.


----------



## IslandBranch (Oct 14, 2013)

Tenacross, do you have dairy goats? I saw that link said not to give it to lactating goats (I guess because it could cross over to milk). I found that our coop has both rumensin and decox medicated food, but I guess I'll have to figure out how to separate the kids from the milkers during feeding or just use a separate med for the kids. Right now I'm using the same goat feed for everyone, but if I work out a routine shouldn't be too hard to switch it up. Thanks for the info, everyone!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

My kids were the same as pams just never got as big as they should....some in a bad way but never had the runs. After reasurch cocci was the only thing I could figure.
Has anyone used the ruminsin blocks??? The guy at the feed store told me that would be a better and cheaper way to go but I'm not sure on sold on that yet.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

IslandBranch said:


> Tenacross, do you have dairy goats? I saw that link said not to give it to lactating goats (I guess because it could cross over to milk). I found that our coop has both rumensin and decox medicated food, but I guess I'll have to figure out how to separate the kids from the milkers during feeding or just use a separate med for the kids. Right now I'm using the same goat feed for everyone, but if I work out a routine shouldn't be too hard to switch it up. Thanks for the info, everyone!


No, I have Boer goats. Rumensin is not supposed to be fed to milking goats. I assume this is because they don't want people drinking the milk from goats eating rumensin medicated feed, as it *is* approved for goat kids to eat! I can assure you the milk from a doe eating this feed is not harmful to the doe or her kids. I will stop short of telling you it is safe for you to drink, but I find it interesting that rumensin feed *is* approved for lactating dairy cows.

You will also see that Deccox is not approved for milking animals, either goats or cows... and is also not approved for animals used for food. Which rumensin is. So, to me, that means rumensin is the safer pick of the two. You be the judge.
http://www.drugs.com/vet/deccox.html


----------



## IslandBranch (Oct 14, 2013)

Yeah, that's exactly what I noticed - that's its approved for lactating cows but not goats. My interpretation of that is that they just haven't done the necessary testing on goat milk clearance to get government approval. I may at least get a bag of rumensin feed to give to the kids that I've already separated from mama, especially since it sounds like it wouldn't be a bad thing for the goats overall.


----------



## IslandBranch (Oct 14, 2013)

I just picked up a bag of rumensin feed  I'll at least feed it to my weather and bucks, and will try to think of a way to feed it to my doeling too. I need to start separating her for feeds anyway becaus I'm concerned that the other does are keeping her away from the feed.
Bonus: it's cheaper than the grain I had been getting 
Thanks for the input!


----------



## IslandBranch (Oct 14, 2013)

I just picked up a bag of rumensin feed  I'll at least feed it to my weather and bucks, and will try to think of a way to feed it to my doeling too. I need to start separating her for feeds anyway becaus I'm concerned that the other does are keeping her away from the feed.
Bonus: it's cheaper than the grain I had been getting 
Thanks for the input!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Should work well for you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Jessica84 said:


> My kids were the same as pams just never got as big as they should....some in a bad way but never had the runs. After reasurch cocci was the only thing I could figure.
> Has anyone used the ruminsin blocks??? The guy at the feed store told me that would be a better and cheaper way to go but I'm not sure on sold on that yet.


I find the blocks of any kind, are a waste of money. A goat can lick and chew at it all day and not benefit from them.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Jessica84 said:


> Has anyone used the ruminsin blocks???


Only with horses but after a couple foundered on them, we stopped using them at all.


----------

